# Just saw the most beautiful thing...



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Only 2 weeks since his final FHO, and I just watched my pup RUN across the yard!!. It was beautiful!! I don't know if I've ever seen him run like that. It was so smooth and easy looking and he showed no signs of pain or discomfort!! I'm so happy for him I just wanna cry!! Gonna try and get some video this weekend. It's just amazing...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonderful! so glad it was successful!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Although I have not commented...I have been following your story. This is outstanding...I bet very emotional for you!


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am SO happy that he is doing so well. Running!! Whoo hooo! That is just fabulous news. Was a long time in coming from what I recall. I'm so happy that you are past the surgeries!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't bother crying.....I'm doing it for you!
HUGS to that wonderful boy!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Don't bother crying.....I'm doing it for you!
> HUGS to that wonderful boy!


YOU were BIG driving support through all this, and we love you so much for it, Robin. Thank you SOOO much for help carrying us both through this!! :wub::wub: You are one in a million!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so awesome!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I know I posted the post-op pic in the other thread, but I was just sitting here going through some photos and they made me really SEE the difference and what I couldn't really explain on how I KNOW he is doing so much better. 

Here is a pic from a couple weeks before the surgery when I took the pup to the park. We had been walking around for maybe 15 min and he was DONE!











Here is the pic from only 3 days after the surgery. Can you see the difference?? (Besides the shaved chicken leg of course!  )


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Bless his heart. You can see the difference. What a handsome boy


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so happy for your pup and you. Wishing him a healthy, happy and active life  
Can't wait to see the videos of him running around!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad your dog is feeling better.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so happy for Achilles!!! I can't wait to see video. Hugs to you both!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

That is such great news!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you!!!


----------

